# Looking for female satinette



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey I am looking for a female satinette for my male 1. If any can help please e-mail me at [email protected] or reply here thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, I have 3 blue Satinettes now, Simon, Serena, and their youngster (oops baby) Sigmund. Sorry he isn't a she.


----------

